# How do you install a LGB 65004 Sound Box?



## psu76 (Apr 5, 2009)

I purchased a LGB 65004 Sound Decoder to put in my LGB 24430 Electric Loco. I have installed these before in other engines and usually can do it in 15-30 minutes. 

My problem is I can not figure out where the power leads (0-24 v DC) from the sound unit should attach to the basic motherboard or the power leads coming off the current pick up wires from the two motors. 
Nothing on the engine logic board replicates the voltage I am giving the drive trucks, and even the leads off the drive trucks have less than 1/2 the voltage I am delivering to the wheels/pickup shoes. 
I have already spent 3 hours trying everything and am totally stumped!
Any ideas? 
Thank you!
Randy


----------



## psu76 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Resolved an unexpected issue with the sound install*

After trying various other solutions, I decided to give it my best shot by attaching the LGB 95004 to the brown and white leads off the power pick up wires. After putting it all back together, I tested it on my main line, powered by a LGB 10 amp Jumbo transformer - everything worked as advertised! It turns out my one amp transformer on my test bench had insufficient power for everything in the LGB 24430 engine: 2 motors, 12 lights, two pantograph motors, the charging of the LGB 65011 power capacitor, and the sound unit! (This is all on an analog layout.)

The instruction sheet states you need at least a one amp transformer to run the sound box. I thought "check, I'm good there!" Even after reading the entire instructions 5 times I didn't think the instructions were probally written for a single motor engine...

Problem solved! I thought I would share it in case someone else runs into this same issue!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Not enough power seems to be a common issue in largescale.
2 motors, lights, sound with super caps or batteries charging, pantographs all add up quickly. And do not forget for track power the possibility of bumpers with lights.

I have 8 amp minimum for both my DC and DCC supplies on my various layouts.


----------

